# Sense of humour for the 16 Personality Types



## Dscross (Jul 7, 2017)

While talking on different threads to different personality types, i've noticed the vastly different sense of humours among them, and how things can easily be misconstrued if you don't share the same one.

I thought, therefore, that I'd do a little online research and use it for quick post for you all to take apart. Love to hear everyone's feelings and thoughts on them, about how accurate they are etc.

Obviously I know everyone is different and it's just a prediction based on your functions, but I still think it's interesting...

INFJ - a very unique and interesting sense of humour. Because they are kind and warm people expect them to have a very innocent sense of humour, but that is usually not true. INFJ be often be crude of even morbid with their jokes. They can find humour in situations that other people would never imagine to be funny at all. INFJs may slightly alter their humour delivery in front of others, depending on who they are around. They are acutely aware of those people will perceive them, and know what crowd they are sharing themselves with. When they are with someone who they can open up with, they have a way of bringing them into their infectious style of comedy.

ENFJ - This a sense of humour that is often moulded to fit their surroundings, but their natural sense of humour is often very goofy/silly and may have an affinity for sarcasm. They can have a somewhat dark humour and are aware that, that isn’t perceived well by everyone. When they can share their sense of humour, they are often sarcastic and silly, and enjoy making others laugh. But otherwise they avoid upsetting people and will tone themselves down in front of certain company.

INFP - Strong appreciation for sarcasm and absurd humour. They have a skill for self-deprecating comedy that people absolutely love. They are often very funny individuals, to the people who can fully appreciate their off-beast sense of humour. Not everyone can enjoy the zany and sometimes ridiculous INFP humour, but honestly that is their loss. INFPs have a way of getting people laughing and not letting them stop. They enjoy the ability to bring others joy and humour is an excellent way to do that.

ENFP - We have a very enthusiastic and playful sense of humour. Some ENFPs have colourful wit and often have a strong enjoyment for the use of puns. We may occasionally offend people when they are really just trying to make them share in their laughter. We have a way of teasing others and that is actually a way of showing affection towards them. ENFPs enjoy their ability to laugh and smile at everything, even the darkest situations. Even though they aren’t always “silly” they do tend to maintain a sense of humour through anything. They have a way of making even the dullest situations hilarious. This keeps the ENFP positive and helps those that surround the ENFP enjoy themselves too.

INTJ - Often have a very snarky sense of humour, enjoying sarcasm and wit to create a well devised response. Often their deadpan sarcasm can come across as serious, when the INTJ is actually very playful and just trying to be funny. For the people that appreciate the INTJs brand of humour, they understand just how fun they are to be around. They have a natural way of seeing the humour in things that other people may actually miss. INTJs often enjoy the use of a good pun and can take pleasure in the skill behind it. 

ENTJ - A somewhat outrageous sense of humour. They enjoy pushing the envelope to gauge the different reactions they will receive from others. They aren’t afraid of being seen as ridiculous, so they often push the limits of what others may perceive as funny. They enjoy shock humour, and have a way of surprising their friends that often makes them enjoy being around the ENTJ. They are often very quick with wit and can respond to people before they even realise a joke is coming. They may have a somewhat crude sense of humour that might offend some people who cannot appreciate it.

INTP - A very unique sense of humour, one that is either adored or misunderstood. Some people are not made for the brand of sarcasm and goofy wit that the INTP possess. The people that do appreciate the INTP sense of humour probably find themselves in stitches rather often. They have a way of turning just about anything into a sarcastic punchline and are very good are creating a witty retort. They often enjoy the usage of puns in their humour as well. INTPs have a diverse sense of comedy that really just depends on the mood they are in. They do know their target audience rather well and are skilled at adapting to that if they so choose.

ENTP - A very outgoing and over the top sense of humour. They enjoy the use of shock which can be somewhat crude. Because of this the ENTP occasionally have a sick or morbid timing for their jokes, but the people who know them well understand where they are coming from. They will explore the jokes that other people wouldn’t dare touch because it is “too far”. For people who appreciate this dry and crude type of humour, the ENTP is a fantastic friend to have around. They enjoy making people laugh and enjoy being as witty and inclusive as possible.

ISTJ - Seen as too serious to enjoy humour, but that is definitely not the case. Many people may miss the humour behind the ISTJs comments, because their delivery is very sarcastic and dry. Sometimes their ability to maintain a very deadpan delivery of their jokes, can cause people to miss the joke completely and believe that the ISTJ is being serious. For people who can pick up on their unique brand of wit, they realise just how funny the ISTJ can actually be. Their subtle delivery of humour is an art-form.

ESTJ - An outgoing and adaptive sense of humour. They are often crude and offbeat and not everyone can appreciate their no holds barred style of jokes. People who are more serious or easily offended, definitely will not enjoy the ESTJs sense of humour. If someone is more laid-back and willing to see the jokes for what they are, they will definitely appreciate the way the ESTJ can make just about anything funny. When the ESTJ is uncomfortable they often make jokes to lighten the own mood.

ISFJ - A surprising sense of humour, one that doesn’t always fit their day-to-day personality. They may shock people with a very sarcastic and inappropriate joke, with the absolute best timing. Their humour might be very silly sometimes, like changing the lyrics to a song or intentionally mispronouncing a word. They enjoy puns and sarcasm and may even enjoy dirty humour that people would find surprising to their gentle personality. They are careful not to offend or upset anyone, so they often reserve their unique humour for the people closest to them who can fully understand where they are coming from.

ESFJ - Capable of enjoying many different kinds of humour and often adapt their jokes to fit their surroundings. They are capable of reading what others will find funny and often attempt to blend into that. When they are around the people they are most comfortable with their personal style of humour is more openly expressed. ESFJs appreciate puns a great deal and enjoy witty and often surprising humour. They often aren’t pleased with dark or upsetting humour, and can feel like jokes that bring people down are cruel. They do however, enjoy a good dirty joke and can often laugh at the silliest things. ESFJs enjoy laughter very much, and probably favour being in a relationship with someone that they find hilarious.

ISTP - Enjoy the use of irony and dark humour very much. They keep to themselves and have a very internal sense of humour. People are often very pleased by the ISTPs jokes and enjoy being around them. They enjoy the use of wordplay and often make their humour interesting and thoughtful. They have a dry delivery most of the time and are extremely deadpan, which can offend some people who misinterpret them. And let’s not forget, they enjoy a good sexual innuendo.

ESTP - ESTPs have an often goofy and unique sense of humour. They find the silliest things funny and can appreciate laughing at things that others scoff at. They enjoy having fun and bring that sense of excitement into their humor. They aren’t afraid of being self-deprecating and enjoy making other people laugh in whatever way is possible. They can often flip from silliness to downright dry humour, and it really just depends on the mood that they are in. They don’t like to stick to one simple style of humour and can appreciate just about anything for what it is. This style of joking makes the ESTP very fun to be around.

ISFP - ISFPs can have a very broad sense of humour and often find many different styles funny. They enjoy silliness and can sometimes be absolutely ridiculous and hard to follow. They often only share this unique side of themselves around certain people who can fully appreciate it. They are very good at being self-deprecating and can laugh at the goofy things that they do. They often tease their friends about similarly goofy actions but are good at doing it in a lighthearted way. ISFP enjoy a good inside joke and love being able to share that laughter with someone special. The people who do not know them closely, probably don’t get to see just how funny the ISFP can be.

ESFP - ESFPs have a very fun and lighthearted sense of humour. They dislike laughing at other people’s expense and often find that sort of comedy cruel and unacceptable. They want their jokes to be fun and enjoyable for everyone. The ESFP likes making people laugh and will often become self-deprecating to do so. They don’t mind being the butt of the joke, as long as everyone is enjoying themselves. ESFPs may make silly jokes by replacing certain song lyrics with their own or changing words to fit something that they find funny. They aren’t always the best at noticing sarcasm, and are much more adept to open humour.


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

source: The Sense of Humor that Each Myers- Briggs Type Possesses

I like this idea, but can you do one from your own perspective? Others can follow suit and give their takes on the humor of types from either experience or what they'd expect.


----------



## Dscross (Jul 7, 2017)

Knave said:


> source: The Sense of Humor that Each Myers- Briggs Type Possesses
> 
> I like this idea, but can you do one from your own perspective? Others can follow suit and give their takes on the humor of types from either experience or what they'd expect.


I did allude to the fact it was taken from something at the top. I didn't think a link would have meant people read it. The point was I wanted people's perspectives on this take. I haven't met every single type in person other than on this forum so I can't accurately do it from my perspective, but I am interested in what people have to say about it.

I can do a couple though, for some of them.


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

Dscross said:


> I did allude to the fact it was taken from something at the top. I didn't think a link would have meant people read it. The point was I wanted people's perspectives on this take. I haven't met every single type in person other than on this forum so I can't accurately do it from my perspective, but I am interested in what people have to say about it.
> 
> I can do a couple though, for some of them.


I know you did, just thought I'd provide a link for you. Gotta give credit where it's due.


----------



## thm (Jan 22, 2018)

This seems pretty spot-on, especially the INFP part.


----------



## hislordship (Aug 21, 2016)

ENTP here and not so sure about that description. I like clever humour, humour that you have to think about, witty humour, play on words humour.
Lots of British sitcoms do it for me.
A buddhist walks up to the hotdog seller and says, "Make me one with everything". 
Something like that. 

I absolutely can't stand slapstick humour or humour that makes fun of someome else negatively or makes them feel awkward. Think youtube videos of people skating on a bannister only to fall onto the bannister between their legs, or someone walking along looking at her phone and falling into a fountain. 
Those I hate. 

Also can't stand those stand-up comedians.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

The INFP one didn't seem to fit my personal experience - I have a couple of INFP friends and none of us are terribly into humor at all really, and we definitely stay away from negative humor as we're overly sensitive about that kind of thing and always take negative joking rather seriously.... But what we do seem to find amusing, and the way we try to be humorous most often, tends to be with descriptions: Words that creatively pinpoint a particular feeling or experience or thing, an author's 'turn of phrase', telling a story in an amusing sort of way (perhaps with a little exaggeration). 

But obviously I can't speak for all INFPs. 

personally I also like silly situations and some slapstick type humor, but I'm not sure that's shared by the INFPs I know.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Part of my sense of humor seems to come from qualities I reject - so I notice I often find angry people funny, hardasses, jerks, sarcastic jerks, people who insult others often. At least when it comes to fiction, like if it's a show or a game. In real life I'd probably just be silently disapproving and not finding it funny at all. This might be indicative of lower Se and Ti for me, I guess. 

"Cringe" amuses me... Making fun of certain groups of people is something I might do with my friends (aka not to those people's faces and not even specific individuals, just certain *groups* of people) and find entertaining overall. An INFJ friend of mine likes to pretend to be people like her demanding Asian parents on snapchat and make fun of them and that kind of thing fits my sense of humor. 






Also this. Because it doesn't quite fit with what I've already said.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

hislordship said:


> ENTP here and not so sure about that description. I like clever humour, humour that you have to think about, witty humour, play on words humour.
> Lots of British sitcoms do it for me.
> A buddhist walks up to the hotdog seller and says, "Make me one with everything".
> Something like that.


Same. I think the ESTP and ENTP descriptions would fit better if swapped around.



> I absolutely can't stand slapstick humour or humour that makes fun of someome else negatively or makes them feel awkward. Think youtube videos of people skating on a bannister only to fall onto the bannister between their legs, or someone walking along looking at her phone and falling into a fountain.


Here's where our senses of humour part ways. I don't like seeing people get actually hurt, or named and shamed, but the woman who walked into a fountain, appeared to try to look around and walk away casually as she could while soaking as if nothing had happened which just made it funnier rather than drawing less attention to it, went viral without anyone being able to see who it was from the footage, then opportunistically tried to sue the mall because she was so embarrassed by the leak to the web supposedly even though nobody would have known it was her until she chose to go on the news very melodramatically telling everyone how traumatic it supposedly was - that was hilarious to me. Most if not all comedy comes from broken expectations, and I find broken expectations in the form of slapstick can sometimes make laugh, but more so can a dramatic contrast between what someone intends to do and what they actually do, and that story was full of that.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I like the INTJ description, though I think it is important to note that INTJs have a penchant for dark humor. One tendency of mine that I have learned to control is that when I hear something horrible I tend to respond with perfectly deadpanned sarcasm. Listening to myself do it, I realized that someone could take me seriously (going back to the list, people can easily mistake my attempts at having fun for being serious) and I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

ENTP - I love puns, witticisms, outrageous humor. Dull or obvious humor I despise, as well as humor that just puts people down or is gross or blandly political (I am not grossed out by it or offended, but I consider it lazy). I really love dry British humor like Eddie Izzard (Dressed to Kill is a favorite), and dark humor that is unexpected. Yes, especially morbid dark humor or things that are awkwardly funny. But not broad, slapstick humor. Though I will laugh if something unexpectedly painful or funny happens. Really intellectually funny things make me laugh - I spent 45 minutes scrolling through "funny" t-shirts with chemistry and physics jokes the other day. And ones about extinction.

* I just found out what dilly dilly was yesterday and I didn't think it was funny.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

XNTP/EXFP humor kills me 

ENTP humor flushes me the deepest red. Sometimes it's just too funny 

I love humor. It solves everything. Yup.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Dscross said:


> While talking on different threads to different personality types, i've noticed the vastly different sense of humours among them, and how things can easily be misconstrued if you don't share the same one.
> 
> I thought, therefore, that I'd do a little online research and use it for quick post for you all to take apart. Love to hear everyone's feelings and thoughts on them, about how accurate they are etc.
> ...
> ...


Na. 

I will laugh at anyone's expense.

I also feel certain that every other ESFP I've known was a fan of cruel/sarcastic/bitchy/dark humor. The realer it is, the better. Lighthearted humor just doesn't cut it, and I get the sense that we spend so much of our lives bathing in humor that we just have to go further and further down the rabbit hole of awful shit to even feel anything when we hear a joke. 

And sarcasm can be hilarious, probably one of the better forms of humor imo.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I prefer darker/sarcastic/non-PC humour. Think Strutter, South Park, Family Guy, American Dad or Archer... What I don't like is intellectual humour, like: "That's so baroque! Ha! Ha! Ha!"... WTF is that supposed to mean??? Hate it!


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Humor? what is that? some kind of a food?


----------



## MyEvilTwin (Sep 27, 2015)

My fav thead in all PerC is "INTP humor". 'Nuf said.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

> Dscross shared:
> 
> Sense of humour for the 16 Personality Types
> 
> ...



None of these resonated with me but maybe I'm missing something obvious to others about myself. Closest pairing would be ISFP and ENFP--definitely not INFP.

My favorite comic strip is Pearls Before Swine, especially Rat.

Example:









What type of humor is this? 

It isn't my only kind. I'm told I have a lot of humors, although I don't like crude, dirty or racist. And not many puns. 

Addition: My husband says that I love ironic humor--as one kind, anyway.


----------



## Bamalam (Mar 19, 2018)

INFJ - I really love the improv humour Brit panel shows deliver. I love Jimmy Carr, but I don't watch Cats any more because the Trump comments are so lazy and boring. Like Christianity, it's too easy a target. Same goes for Mock the Week, though I gave up on it a lot earlier. Cats does Countdown is still good, I love the Distraction element. Sometimes I'll go to a comedy bar and I'll be quite surprised how I can often anticipate the punch line (cue explosion of crazy titter while they're still talking) but to be honest it's a bit intimate for me and way too uncomfortable if they bomb. I feel like humour redeems people, and the only truly evil people are humourless. I recently laughed at this awful joke:
What did the deaf, dumb, and blind baby get for Christmas? 
Cancer.

Edit was adding an oxford comma to the joke. It felt naked.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

> ISTP - And let’s not forget, they enjoy a good sexual innuendo.


 That's what _she_ said.


----------

